# My Systemic Allergic Reaction Experience



## Adam Smith (Nov 24, 2008)

I've kept bees for almost 20 years now and never had a problem. I don't particularly enjoy getting stung and don't go out of my way to encourage it, but usually I get stung a number of times each season, probably less than 50 times per year all told though. Usually the reaction is confined to a local one with minimal swelling if any at all and a red spot that quickly fades. I have just about 50 hives now.

Yesterday I was working in the bee yard applying meds. Weather was warm, not much breeze, bees seemed in a good mood generally. For unknown reasons one hive wasn't in such a good mood though, as when I lifted one of the boxes off the stack a number of bees immediately attacked. Within a few seconds, I received approximately 10 - 15 stings through my bee suit, on the tops of my shoulders and on my sides under my arms. About 10 minutes later I began to have a systemic allergic reaction. I'm recording the symptoms here for future reference. Any questions or comments feel free.


Symptoms:

Intense itching of palms, later spreading to the whole body generally

Feeling of lips swelling, although this wasn't perceptible visually

Weakness almost to the point of fainting

Nausea

Urge to defecate

Muscle cramps and intestinal cramps (rather painful)

Redness of skin over whole body

Slight feeling of having a lump in my throat

Visual and acoustic disturbances, notably a "whiteout" of the visual field almost to the point of blindness

Sense of possible impending death

--

Notably, there was NO swelling, vomiting, heart racing, or difficulty in breathing. Previously, I was under the impression that difficulty in breathing was the most common symptom of an allergic reaction. Apparently this only occurs sporadically, or maybe only in more severe cases.

Symptoms passed completely after approximately 1 - 1.5 hours, with no residual indication of having been stung other than small red spots at sting sites. 

Does this mean I must now be wary of stings forever? Apparently not. Was stung twice more today, with no reaction other than the usual red spots.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I know from personal experience that a single reaction of this magnitude can be due to the specific location of a single sting. It may not mean you have in fact developed an allergy, it also may mean you have.

One thing I will add to your story for the benefit of others that find themselves in the same situation. You should have sought medical help. The feeling of impending death was not just a feeling. You are fortunate that the reaction reversed rather than got worse. I did go to the emergency room during my reaction even though I was already feeling better. The Dr. said he had seen people looking better than I was that died. I thought I was doing fine. It is no joke. had you found it impossible to breath how long woudl have you held out? It is not a situation to wait and see if ti gets worse. if it does it may be to late to do anything. I at times could not walk, talk or see.
I am very happy it turned out well for you. Still you might want to be examined by a Dr. they put me on steroids for a few days to help my body repair internal damage I would not have known anything about. There was stress to internal organs. Just be careful and It is well you are able to post this thread.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

what it means is be careful. And with those reactions, an epi should have been adminsitered and then medical help sought..
With those types of reactions, the blood pressure drops causing major problems. The epi is the only thing with will bring you out of it
In the words of my allergy doctor
"when the iching is like that, when the lips feel like they are swelling...use your epi now! 
Me: I was still breathing
Doc: Can't use it if your are dead!"


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad you are O.K. Adam.. That kind of reaction must have been scary. I am surprised you went back into the bees again without talking to a physician. Talk about getting back into the hives with your hive tool. My mom has always insisted she is allergic to bees. She has been stung by Yellow jackets, Not honey bees right in front of me and just had what seemed to be a normal reaction. She still insists she is allergic. Maybe to Honey Bees? Not sure. It is a subject that I only know a bit about. Sometimes people can bee like you not allergic and then allergic. I didn't know a specific spot of a sting could make the reaction be more like an allergic one like Daniel said. We keep epipens here at the house just incase but so far so good. I hope you continue to just get the little red bumps but if it were me I would try to take some precautions like having an epipen incase you have another bad reaction. I wish you the best.


----------



## Adam Smith (Nov 24, 2008)

Daniel,

Yes, I agree that different sting locations can lead to widely different results. Can't really afford to keep bees if I have to buy and keep buying epipen though, so I'd have to sell out. Besides, epipen has hazards of its own from what I've read - may induce a heart attack in individuals with heart disease, which I think I may also have a bit of.

There's a lot of confusion in the literature about this whole topic, I think. The chapter in my copy of "The Hive and the Honey Bee" that deals with allergic reactions is the most complete treatment I've found, and it takes a kind of non-alarmist approach, pointing out that statistically, you are more likely to die driving in your car on the way to the ER than you are from an insect sting. Very, very few people die each year from this. In any case, ER is also too expensive for me and doctors kill a lot of people too.

I was most surprised about the visual disturbances, almost hallucinogenic in quality. I'd never heard of that so it was unexpected. Not sure how common it is - it's not listed in my book nor anywhere else I've seen - but it's interesting that it afflicted you too.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

The blanket use/recommendation of the epi-pen is worrisome to me, And I see it often on this forum. It can be worse for the patient than the sting or reaction in many cases. Know what you are doing before using an epipen, ownership counts for little, education counts for a lot, get training, like Honeyshack consult a Doctor, but also know the misuse of an epipen can lead to cardiac arrest. 
I look forward to hearing from our More knowledgeable/up to date members, my training is in Wilderness first Responder circa 2009


----------



## fieldbee (Feb 7, 2012)

Adam I am wondering about your age, (or maybe your age shouldnt come into it). Am wondering if the allergic reaction also caused a cardiac reaction, have you been checked out by a doctor as previously advised. I had a toddler in my care years ago who had a single bee sting on his finger, his reaction took over about half an hour but I drove to the emergency centre with him and other little ones, the most dangerous thing I have ever done, I will always order an ambulance in future, as what I saw was a slow reaction turned very serious, I ran into the centre with a limp unresponsive toddler, thank fully he was up and mobil in an hour


----------



## Adam Smith (Nov 24, 2008)

Fieldbee,

I'm starting to get up there in years a bit and just suspect there may be some heart disease. Called a cardiologist recently and the nurse told me it could easily cost several thousand dollars just doing initial tests. No thanks. I'm neither an illegal alien nor a gov't worker, so health care isn't free for me and at that price I'm not that curious. 

Overall, the weakness induced in this reaction caused a kind of relaxation, which when coupled with the visual "whiteout" left me thinking that if a guy had to go, this wouldn't be a bad way at all. Not that I'm recommending it though.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

willyC said:


> The blanket use/recommendation of the epi-pen is worrisome to me, And I see it often on this forum. It can be worse for the patient than the sting or reaction in many cases. Know what you are doing before using an epipen, ownership counts for little, education counts for a lot, get training, like Honeyshack consult a Doctor, but also know the misuse of an epipen can lead to cardiac arrest.
> I look forward to hearing from our More knowledgeable/up to date members, my training is in Wilderness first Responder circa 2009


I wish is could shorten the quote...sorry mods...

As for training on an epi pen. Along with our first aid with CPR for our school bus driver inservice, we recieved an extra training from a nurse on epi pen use due to some kids on the school bus' asthma plan.
All of the symptoms described by Adam were reason to use the pen. If one reads the epi pen info which comes with the pen, his symptoms mirror what is on the pen.

Now for the kicker. I just went through a reaction much like Adam's this past June. I am now unable to work bees until my test on Wednesday August 1. I have been in an out of hospital the past month which included a two day stay due to my allergies and asthma (allergic to everything under the sun). I now enjoy (sarcastic tone) the need for an epi pen to be carried with me daily..well actually if I leave my yard...TWO pens because my allergy induced asthma has gotten that bad. How did the GP word it..."Do not worry about the pen. It is life saving for you."
The moment that the lips start the swell, the moment the throat starts to feel like there is a lump, the intense iching, its either benadryl or epi. However, add in the cramps, the impending sense of doom, the nausia, the weakness to the point of fainting....benadryl is not enough because its the blood pressure dropping dangerously low and only the epi can bring it back up long enough to get medical help.
One might not be able to justify the epi pen, but these days they last well over a year. $100 bucks to save a life? the weight of the cost is only measured by the owner and possibly by his loved ones he would leave behind if he died.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Adam
I am glad you are OK. Many thanks for detailed description of symptoms - it really could save somebody's life! Being immunologist (sort of, not doctor) I have no explanation why it was happened this way. Be careful! Sergey


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm with Daniel and honeyshack on this one. I do understand that medical treatment is a personal choice. I wouldn't recommend not having an epi pen in light of your reactions to someone who might not be as ready to take the chance that everything will be ok, or if not, well not a bad way to go. It all might end up costing much more than an epi pen. This time everything turned out alright and I hope that continues for you. Still, maybe sell some honey and get a pen?
I have visited your beautiful city and I hope someday to go again. Oregon is something!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Adam,
You are not out of the woods yet by any stretch of the imagination.
I, like you, were stung many times at once in one location to the back of my hand. Everything was fine except for the obvious pain from the stings and the redness that subsided rather quickly.
Fast forward a few days (maybe four to five days). I noticed one morning I woke to find my hand swollen, red and warm to the touch. You guessed it.... infection had set in from the multiple bee stings. 
One trip to the Doc for steroids and some form of penicillin and I was right as rain after a few days.
Keep an eye for such symptoms my friend.


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

Posting as a nurse, not an experienced bee keeper. Many times in the course of receiving multiple stings, you are receiving each bee's maximum amount of venom. These are not "warnings" you are being "attacked". Hence the severe reaction. This could be your LIFE, please, at least have a bottle of liquid benadryl with your hive tool at all times and drink at least half. Yes an EPI-Pen requires medical care both before and after use. Personally I think that would be better than having someone finding you dead, ******, and unrecognizable.


----------



## SilverBack (Dec 10, 2011)

I've never had a reaction like this to bee stings. But I've now seen multiple threads where someone routinely exposed to bee stings with no hx of hypersensitivity has a life-threatening response. I also occasionally have a friend/relative who wants a look into the hive. They may deny allergies to honeybee stings, but you never know how well informed that response is.

I asked my doc for an epi pen prescription so I can keep a couple of them in my bee box. He heartily agreed.

Cheap insurance, imo.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

Two thoughts:

The next time this happens, or any other emergency, go to your nearest hospital's emergency room. I think they have to treat you. I know in Texas that is the case. Oregon may be different, but I doubt it.

Second thought, If you are 62 years old you can take early retirement and get on medicare. They will fix your heart for very little money.


----------



## saltyoldman (Feb 1, 2009)

Several years ago I experienced the same reactions to stings that you have. But mine came on a more slowly over a period of weeks for continuing to get stung once or twice. I suspect that yours was so quick and aggressive because of the number of stings.

When I had my experiences, I had just been put on blood pressure medication. I immediately made an appointment with my gp, who was on vacation and ended up seeing a covering physician.

I explained my reactions and told him I had never experienced such reactions before and asked if it could be the new medication... He assured me it wasn’t.

The next time I was stung, was the worst and was nearly equal to what you have just experienced. I searched out an allergist. When I got to see him the first question he asked was about medication.. As detailed it and he consulted a pharmacist ( since it was a new medication) he said oh no you need to get off of that.. and called my gp and had the medication changed.

But my body had learned to deal with bee venom by going into shock. After some some testing, I was placed on a regime of immunotherapy. It took 40 weekly shots to build up to where the Doc says I can sustain 6 stings with a probability of only 1% of going into shock. When I get stung, the site is no more than mosquito bite. I keep a epi pen at home and in my truck…although you have keep them cool or they lose their effectiveness.

I also wear a Ultra Breeze jacket. I have used it for two or three years now. I first bought their suit…. But it was when it first came out and I think they were still tweaking it. I have been stung several times when bees entered the suit via the connection between the suit and veil. They have refined that connection point on the newer jacket.

When I first started on the weekly regime of shots and took a sting, 20 minutes late I was in trouble. I had a blood pressure cuff at home because of my high blood pressure. I took a reading it was 60 over 40. I was heading for serious trouble and I knew it. I had an epi pen and gave myself a shot. In less than a minute and a half .. it was like I never had been stung. So by this very quick reversal you can see how potent this medication is and how dangerous it would be to take this medication prematurely. I am sure it could be fatal.

I still go to the allergist for monthly maintenance shots. Bees are fun by not worth your life. See the doc or quit the bees.


----------



## Michael Pawelek (Jun 4, 2012)

I would be a bit concerned that you received that many stings through your protective suit. It may be time to re-vamp what you wear around the bees. I realize that no suit/veil is always 100% protective but something is up here. Even finely woven cotton that initially stops many stings can get loose and thin enough through many washings to become less useful. Maybe time to wear something updated or better.
PS- One of our local beeks sprays some "Off" insect repelant lightly around/on his suit and he appears to have less interest from the bees.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

I am a flight paramedic with 20 years of experience in 911 and remote site emergency and clinical medicine.

Adam: Go see your doctor. Yes, epi-pens have the potential to worsen a cardiac condition. In very very rare cases. It's a numbers issue- if you are about to go into anaphylactic shock from the allergy, theres a 90% chance you are going to die if untreated. The chances of a heart attack from epinephrine are probably something on the order of 1 in 10,000. Since you say you are getting up in years, it's a good idea to go see the doc, get your cholesterol levels checked, some basic blood work, and an EKG. Tell him about the bees and the reaction. If he thinks you are at high risk for coronary artery disease (due to your lab results, family history, etc) he may prescribe a different medication (injectable benadryl, for example. It's a little harder to use, but less risk). Probably he will just give you the epipen.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

According to my wife, the line between 'macho' and 'stupid' is pretty small. 

All cost and medical reservations aside, don't put yourself in a corner with this decision. Seek specialized medical help and follow their advice....To the letter....Another near death experience may not turn out as well as the one you describe in the OP. 

I would hate to see a headline in a tabloid about a beekeeper committing 'suicide by bee sting', because that is what it sounds like to me 

Best Regards Adam


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I am really surprised at some of the responses. As a beekeeper and a EMT with speciality in Wilderness Treatment (treating patients far from medical facilities) it appears that Adam suffered from a high dose of Histamine release which is consistant with numerous stings, especially if he hadn't been stung much before. (histamine release is usually more on a first sting of the season and less as the season goes on...usually) Most of the symptoms, including the Urge to defecate and Muscle cramps and intestinal cramps are the result of smooth muscle contractions. I would stay away from epi pens unless you are experiancing anaphylatic shock symptoms...then be advised if you are not close to med facilities it may require a subsequent dose/doeses once you hit yourself with the pen. (by the way a pen has about three doses but you have to administer the second and third one manually. requires taking the pen apart, etc...but in a wilderness situation it can save your life.)

Any hoot...don't panic Adam...just your body reacting. I would not get stung for a bit if you can help it. Next season at the start of the season allow a sting to the hand area every time you are in the bee yard to start out and this should keep the reaction from multiple stings, should they happen later, to a minimum. 

Good luck.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Adam, lots of recommendations from folks, but I don't think any are qualified to prescribe anything to you (even if one is a doctor...because they haven't examined you)...but, they all do have your best interest at heart.  So, here comes some more information from a non-qualified person. 

I'm sure other things can cause it, but your mention of needing to have a bowel movement worries me. My mother and I carried my father to a doctor because of chest pains he was having...doc did a quick EKG and called an ambulance for him. While waiting my father said he had to have a bowel movement...the doctor frowned when he heard him say this. I had to stand guard with him while he *tried* "to go". He eventually left the hospital 44 days later in a body bag. A few years later a customer of mine was missing his main worker (tire business), nobody new where he had gone. Finally, at closing time someone peeked into the warehouse bathroom to turn the light out....there sat the missing guy dead on the toilet from a heart attack.

My sister just had a coronary computed tomography angiogram, or CTA for short. This is mostly a non-invasive test, an IV is connected for the contrast dye to be administered. The test takes probably 1/2 half hour compared to several hours for a heart cath. My sister paid $780 for the test and it took a load of worry off her shoulders when she got a good report. You would want to have blood work done beforehand to be sure of general chemical/organic body conditions....the dye used in the test could wipe out weak kidneys (my brother was a transplant recipient and my mother on dialysis the last years of her life...she found out she had kidney failure when she was about to have a heart cath!).

Here's a link to a description of a CTA, the article is clinic specific but gives a good overview of the test: http://my.clevelandclinic.org/heart/services/tests/radiograph/coronarycta.aspx

Best wishes, Adam, take care of yourself so you can continue to take care of those you love.

Ed

PS One more link to a CTA article...on WebMD: http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/computed-tomography-angiogram-ct-angiogram


----------



## Adam Smith (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks to all for the advice and good wishes.

honeyshack: Good luck to you on the tests and let's hope you can continue with the bees. I've heard $100 quoted for epi pen but only seen them available at $140, and they need to be renewed every year I believe. So it would be an ongoing expense.

cerezha: I'm kind of an amateur immunologist myself.  My theory is that this bad reaction occurred this time because of the relatively large amount of venom injected at once. Everyone probably has a limit as to how much they can tolerate and it appears this may be mine.

Mr. Beeman: I've never yet got an infection from a sting but I've seen several reports of this. Thanks for the heads up.

joan: Yes, I think you're right about the amount of venom. That was probably a factor here. I've seen the statement that each sting from a honeybee delivers between 5 and 50 micrograms of venom, which would mean that in this incident I may have received up to 750 micrograms. That's an amount far in excess of what is usually used in desensitization programs by allergists, I believe.

saltyoldman and Michael Pawalek: Yes, I probably should upgrade my suit. I never really thought about it but it makes sense that the protection would degrade as the material in the suit ages. If I wear thick clothing beneath the suit that will make it virtually stingproof, but of course I'm reluctant to do that on hot days. A contributory factor here was the fact that I wasn't wearing a shirt underneath the suit, and the suit itself, in addition to being old, was also drenched with sweat and sticking to me. Under those circumstances it provides only light protection.

alpha6: Yes, like you I'm not an alarmist. I live in a remote location so driving myself to the ER isn't really going to be an option, nor would it be wise considering the symptoms and the suddeness of their onset. Building up a tolerance is good advice, but of course any tolerance can be overwhelmed if the exposure is great enough. I'm not sure if the symptomology of death by bee venom is different from that of death from an allergic reaction. It could all be a matter of amount of venom injected, and it may be that pure terror provides some protective benefit. In researching this, I found one story about a fellow who sustained 3,000 stings from Africanized bees and lived. He must have been terrified though; with plenty of adrenaline in his system he had a natural epipen. This might also explain why the incidence of allergic reactions is often stated to be higher in beekeepers and their families than it is in the population at large. One would think that the constant exposure would result in building up a tolerance leading to a total immunity (the whole theory of desensitization), but apparently that's not the case. Maybe it's the blase attitude about being stung we acquire after a while that works against us. 

Intheswamp: A lot of people die on the toilet, apparently because of the increase in vascular pressure while straining to have a bowel movement. In this case fortunately I was able to make it to a toilet and had no trouble. Quickly started to feel better after that so perhaps that is one way the body gets rid of the venom? Or it could simply have been coincidence.


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

Just out of curiosity how did you get stung so many times through your bee suit? 
Isn't that what a suite is intended to prevent? What type of suit were you wearing?
Why didn't you cal 911 or seek emergency treatment. Your situation is somewhat unusual .


----------



## mleck (Sep 10, 2010)

Adam Smith said:


> Fieldbee,
> 
> I'm neither an illegal alien nor a gov't worker, so health care isn't free for me and at that price I'm not that curious.
> :



Mr. Smith I am a state Govt worker and I pay $600 dollars a month for health insurance, please tell me where a Govt worker gets free health care as I will be applying for a job in that location.


----------



## abejorro (May 9, 2011)

joan said:


> Posting as a nurse, not an experienced bee keeper. Many times in the course of receiving multiple stings, you are receiving each bee's maximum amount of venom. These are not "warnings" you are being "attacked". Hence the severe reaction. This could be your LIFE, please, at least have a bottle of liquid benadryl with your hive tool at all times and drink at least half. Yes an EPI-Pen requires medical care both before and after use. Personally I think that would be better than having someone finding you dead, ******, and unrecognizable.


"...drink at least half..."??? yikes! is that for real? I thought a normal dose was on the order of 25-50mg. I ask seriously because i recently got nailed by a handful of bees, resulting in serious swelling and for the first time ever resorted to some benadryl. I debated how much to take.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

I had an anaphylactic reaction to penicillan about 5 years ago and crashed...in the hospital.
I was lucky to walk out...the feeling of impending death ain't just a feeling; you're on your way home to see Elvis.
I always have a bottle of liquid benadryl in my carryall and at home.
If I get multiple stings, I'll swat back about 1/4 of the bottle, pronto.
Don't fool around with this.
Take care.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

I never did see where you were using a smoker, you need to mark that hive and use the smoker!!!!


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, 1/2 bottle. It is liquid and is absorbed more quickly than tablets. As another poster mentioned, this is a major histamine release reaction, and Benadryl/diphenhydramine is a safe and easily obtained ANTI histamine.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Adam Smith said:


> The chapter in my copy of "The Hive and the Honey Bee" that deals with allergic reactions is the most complete treatment I've found,


I couldn't find it in my copy....where did you find it and what page number?


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

mleck said:


> Mr. Smith I am a state Govt worker and I pay $600 dollars a month for health insurance, please tell me where a Govt worker gets free health care as I will be applying for a job in that location.


Unless you are single and in excellent health, it doesn't seem possible that $600.00 a month would cover your insurance costs. Oh, come to Texas, as my son is a high school teacher and the state pays for his basic insurance coverage.


----------



## Adam Smith (Nov 24, 2008)

In answer to some of the questions above:

Type of beesuit: Just an ordinary white cotton coverall, plus helmet, veil, and gloves.

Smoker: I usually don't use one unless I have to, which is seldom. I didn't have one going at the time.

What page: I have the 2005 edition of "The Hive and the Honey Bee", and this topic is treated in depth on pp. 1209 - 1258.

Benadryl: Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check into obtaining some.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

Since Adam definitely had symptoms of pretty severe anaphylactic shock, it is unnecessary and risky to "just go back to the bees and hope for the best".

Adam, if you are unwilling to buy and use an EpiPen (which as others have pointed out is far less risky to you if you are truly having a big reaction), then can you at least:

1. Only work the hive(s) when there is someone else present to monitor you if you have another reaction...and get you to that Emerg or doctor ASAP.

2. Get a really good beesuit, veil, and gloves.

2. At least have a bottle of Benadryl around...a few swigs of that would perhaps have saved you the worst of your reaction symptoms, and in a pinch may have been the difference between being able to call for help or not.

4. Begin practicing a low-intervention style of beekeeping....perhaps a different hive design (Warré?), or a different approach to hives (ie. only work the honey supers, use observation windows etc.)

5. If you are a backyard hobby beekeeper, sign on for one of the programs where someone else monitors and works your hives in exchange for part of the honey harvest. You can sit back, have a coffee, and watch while THEY get stung!


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's our recent experience: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?268817-My-boy-got-stung-went-to-ER

More recently we were in the woods and got hammered by yellow jackets. I must have stepped on the hive. I caught one on the upper lip and cheek and a few on my legs and arms. My son got hit on the belly, lower back and legs. About half dozen each. My son took over the counter antihistamine diphenhydramine hydrochloride (generic Benadryl) within half hour and suffered no more than a non-allergic person. My lip swelled and "made me look funny" for a couple of hours of amusement. 

Per our doctor, once an EpiPen is administered, you're on the your way to the hospital for monitoring.

Moving forward we're keeping the antihistamine handy and in all cars and take a first aid kit with an EpiPen on every outing. First we'll use the antihistamine and watch closely for symptoms. If symptoms accelerate as we saw in the above thread, we'll use the EpiPen and schlep to the hospital. We haven't encountered a need since.


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

Adam,

A similar thing happened to me about 6 weeks ago. I got about 15 to 20 stings on my feet and ankles. I also had similar symptoms. I went to the emergency room and they treated me. I got a prescription for an epi-pen also. I had residual affects for about 2 weeks afterward. I was told to give up beekeeping, that I had an allergy. I am going to see an allergist this week. However, I was stung about 3 days later with no effects at all, other than the normal local reaction. This sting was on my lower lip. Because I had no reaction, I investigated further and found that there are actually three different general kinds of reactions. First is the normal local swelling and itching. Second is the allergic reaction. Third is call a toxic reaction. The toxic reaction is caused by the amount of venom that is injected from multiple stings. It is not an allergic reaction. I believe that I had a toxic reaction. I had swelling in my throat, congestion, nausea, light headedness, itching palms (the first symptom), weakness, and redness over my whole body. Very similar to your symptoms. 

Since you didn't react to the stings you got later, I would suggest that you are not allergic. However, a toxic reaction is thought to increase the likelyhood of an allergic reaction later. I take great care now to avoid getting stung, and I have Epi-Pens available all the time when I am around bees. I am hoping that the allergist will be able to confirm that I am not allergic at my appointment this week.

Ted


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Honey bee venom is not the same as wasp venom and people can be: 1) not allergic to either, 2) allergic to both or 3) only allergic to one or the other.....

Allergy to bee venom can develop at any time. A person can be tested for this allergy. 

People can become desensitized to honey bee venom and work bees with no problem even though they were previously allergic. Well worth it in my opinion even if they choose to not keep bees anymore.

Epi pens buy time and if one is used that person should be on their way to the ER pronto. Liquid benedryll should also be taken pronto if there is a problem. 

The general public often mistakes wasps for bees. They often also mistake a lot of local swelling for an allergy. (not saying this is the case for you)

Beekeepers have a great opportunity to teach their families and also the public to not fear bees and why. Most venom allergies (comparing wasp and bees) are to wasp venom and not bee venom. Percentages are very low, however, you could be one of the few. Know how to deal with it, have a plan, make sure your family knows what to do. Do not panic!

Bee venom is reported to have medicinal qualities in many different areas (infections, inflammation, nerve damage, pain, cancer, scarring, arthritis, depression, immune system, etc.) Many of the chemicals in bee venom are also present in the human body.

Apitherapists promote and use products of the hive (honey, propolis, royal jelly, beeswax, bee pollen, bee bread (can be sort of homemade) as well as bee venom) to improve/treat health issues.


----------



## Bill Jones (Jun 12, 2012)

During my 2nd year of beekeeping I got stung on the knee-cap, once. I had been stung many times before so I didn’t worry about it. When I got home about 30 minutes later my wife said I looked funny, well more funny than usual. In the next few minutes I broke out in hives across most of my body and my eyes began to swell shut. I took a Benadryl and we decided to go to the Emergency Room. By the time we arrived approximately 45 minutes later my eyes had swelled mostly shut. She had called ahead and they were waiting for me. By the looks on their faces I could tell they were concerned, no paper form filling out or waiting. I am not sure what they gave me, but it was many shots, and IV bags. A few hours later I was free to go and went home.

I have been stung a few times since them but have only had localized reactions. If I get stung I take two doses of Benadryl, 50ml. The smallest bottle we have at home is 8 oz., so I would not want to take half a bottle as that is almost 125 ml, or 5 times the recommended amount. The reason I take 50 ml is because that is what my doctor recommended. I carry an Epi Pen but have not used it yet. If the Benadryl doesn’t work you can bet I will jab myself and head to the ER.

I consulted with a local allergist who tested me for venomous insect stings and started a de sensitization program. Turns out I was allergic to white hornets, honey bees, wasps, and fire ants. Only time will tell if it works.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Adam,

Assuming you have a doctor it is always best to run the use of even OTC meds by them for treatment of reactions to stings. I sometimes have a localized reaction to stings. I have a little med kit with Claritin Redi-tabs and Pepcid in it. The redi-tabs dissolve on your tongue and do not cause the drowsiness of benadryl. The H2 blockers like, Pepcid, Tagamet or Zantac will also help reduce the severity of the reaction. Location and number of stings will impact your reaction.

Be careful,

Tom


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I have mixed feelings regarding this thread. It is really nice to see that all people do care and propose solution(s), which are the best in their opinion/experience. From another hand, there is a little hysteria about how important to have _epipen_ for emergency situation. Let me explain my thoughts about this:

- we had friends visited our house, their son had severe reaction to peanuts (common these days) and they had an _epipen_. So, we had an accident in our house. Kid had very severe reaction. When we called poison control (and 911), they urged us not to use _epipen_ especially if we are not sure that could use it properly. Apparently, if _epipen_ did not complete its operation (have no idea, I never saw actual _epipen_), it makes more damage than good. In our case paramedics come withing 2(!) minutes and everything was under control. The point is that _epipen_ needs to be used properly. In emergency situation, there is a chance that person who suppose to provide _epipen_ injection may do it wrongly just because of stress or inexperience.

- _Epipen_ is not covered by most insurances and there is no "generic" _epipen_. It tells me that manufacturer of the _epipen_ is taking advantage of all of us, forcing to pay $100+ for chance to be alive. It is very cynical. From another hand, if _epipen_ is so promising, I am sure it will be covered by all insurances. In Russia, we do not have _epipen_. Could you imagine? 100+ million people surviving without _epipen_? In Africa,Latin America, Asia - do they have _epipen_? 

- Adam's reaction was unexpected. I mean, he had no history of sensitivity to bees stung. Moreover, if I understand his original post properly, he is an experienced beekeeper and was stung before many times without any problem. So, his reaction were sudden and unexpected. Other people apparently had a similar situation. It means that practically everyone on this bee-forum, who has exposure to bees, have a chance to have an accident,like Adam had. So, all this recommendations to have _epipen_ handy are directed to YOU - do you have an _epipen_ in your pocket, right now * It is not an advertizement of epipen!*

I think, Adam's message was very clear: be aware! and made your own conclusion. My conclusion is:
- I would use a proper bee-protection especially if I am alone.
- I would invest in the bottle of the liquid benedryl and keep it in my bee-toolbox, just in case. 
- I personally, would not invest in the _epipen_ for simple reason -it is like my cell-phone, it is never in my pocket (or discharged) when needed!

Understand me correctly - I am not against _epipen_. But I am aware that many different accidents may happens and yes, we should be prepared. But you could not be prepared 100% to unexpected and sudden. I wish everyone health and such horrible accident will never happened to YOU!
Sergey


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

God Blessed you Adam,


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Adam,

I'm 40 miles up the road from you. Had an allergic response last September (full body hives and rapid heart rate, though not what I would consider severe), went through desenstization shots, started stinging myself weekly once I reached maintenance dose. Allergist says I should continue the shots for five years. My perspective is why pay $$ to get fake bee stings (since the injection is just bee venom anyway and is supposedly equivalent to about 2 bees) when I can get real stings for free, so I've recently stopped going but plan to continue the regimen of weekly to biweekly stings, leaving the stinger in for five minutes or so to get the full dose. This week I've had more like five stings, only one of which was intentional. My local reactions have decreased somewhat in intensity (less swelling) and dramatically in duration (from ~2 days down to more like 6-12 hours) since I started the sting regimen. I do have an epi-pen and plan to renew it when it expires.

Whenever I post to an allergy thread I like to contribute these two links, which I find to be the best information on bee sting allergy on the Internet:
http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/entomology/apiculture/pdfs/Marterre.2006a copy.pdf
http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/entomology/apiculture/pdfs/Marterre.2006b copy.pdf

Mark


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Luterra
Many thanks for links - it is very useful! Article is really good. Sergey


----------



## Rob Hughes (Apr 23, 2012)

joan said:


> Yes, 1/2 bottle. It is liquid and is absorbed more quickly than tablets. As another poster mentioned, this is a major histamine release reaction, and Benadryl/diphenhydramine is a safe and easily obtained ANTI histamine.


Hi, What about the "non drowsy" types of anti-histamine medication, are they just as effective? For example I have some cetirizine hydrochloride tabs. And in terms of benadryl, is there just one type or is it like toothpaste where there are 101 varieties? 

I got a bit of a reaction to a sting a few days ago, not serious, but more than usual, so now I am reading all the 'reaction' threads....

Rob


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

I found out over the last weekend that I was allergic to the bee venom, since I ended up in the ER again from a single bee sting. When I saw the allergist, he explained that I didn't react to the sting three days after my first reaction because I didn't have any histamines left after the initial reaction. Sunday I was helping with a cutout and the person pulling out the comb from the ceiling of a garage accidentally dropped a piece of comb on my neck with a bee under it. I got stung with very little venom, I think. About 1/2 hour later I started having symptoms. I took a couple of benedryl and went to the ER. I didn't use the Epi-Pen.

Ted


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Stories like these are why I always suit up, always wear gloves and always light the smoker when I'm going to open up the bees. It does get hot, and I do feel like it is usually overkill, but I just make a habit of it. I know the OP had a suit on when stung, but I figure - better to slow them down than to go without protection, because sometimes, they just get nasty.

Adam


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

Ted, I also find that stings on the neck or head really make me feel woozy, something that does not happen with hand or body stings. Good on you for having the Benadryl handy. I have two bottles on my list for shopping today and will get an EpiPen next time I am in to the doc. I am not allergic, but I feel better being prepared for the maybe's!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"What about the "non drowsy" types of anti-histamine medication, are they just as effective? For example I have some cetirizine hydrochloride tabs."

I am currently on bee venom maintance shots. The allergist REQUIRES that we either take Claritin or Zyrtec 1hr before getting shots.

The advantage to Liquid benedryl ( or generics ) is that it acts in about 5 minutes instead of an hour.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Be careful. I just found out that my bee allergy is serious and due to having asthma my allergic reaction is a double whammy. A systemic reaction and an asthma attack. So, those who get reactions from stings, an epi pen...think heavy on it


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Adam Smith said:


> Smoker: I usually don't use one unless I have to, which is seldom. I didn't have one going at the time.


Based on your reaction I would say that you should use a smoker, everytime. How do you figure out ahead of time whether you will need it or not? After you take multiple stings? It may be too late next time.

Glad you made it through OK.


----------

